# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفقه الجنائي الإسلامي >  أنواع العقوبات في الإسلام

## سالي جمعة

أنواع العقوبات في الإسلام

islamtoday.net

تقوم الشريعة الإسلامية في مواجهتها لأحداث الحياة ووضعها الحلول لمشكلاتها على مبدأ ين متكاملين هما ثبات الأصول وتغير الفروع . 
ففي جوانب الحياة التي لا تتغير تأتي الشريعة بالأحكام وفي الجوانب المتغيرة والتي تتأثر بتطور المجتمعات وتوسيع مناشطها ونمو معارفها تأتي الشريعة بمبادئ عامة وقواعد كلية قابلة لتعدد التطبيقات واختلاف الصور. وإذا طبقنا هذه القاعدة على نظام العقوبات نجد الشريعة قد جاءت بالنص القاطع على جرائم العقوبات الثابتة التي لا يخلو منها مجتمع والتي لا تتغير صورتها لصلتها بثبات الطبيعة العامة للإنسان . 
أما غير تلك الجرائم فقد واجهتها بالنص على المبدأ العام القاضي بالتجريم وتركت العقوبة للسلطة المختصة في المجتمع لتحدد ما يناسب الحال وظروف المجرم ويساعد على كف الشر عن المجتمع . وطبقا لهذا المبدأ فإن العقوبات في الشريعة الإسلامية ثلاثة أنواع : 
الحدود - القصاص - التعزير 

أولا :الحدود : تعريفها: ويقصد بها ( محظورات شرعية زجر الله عنها بعقوبة مقدرة تجب حقا لله تعالى ) 
خصائص عقوبات الحدود .وتتميز الحدود بما يلي : 
1/ أنه لا يجوز النقص منها أو الزيادة فيها . 
2/ أنه لا يجوز العفو عنها لا من قبل القاضي أو السلطة السياسية أو المجني عليه وذلك بعد أن يرفع أمرها إلى السلطة أما قبل ذلك فيمكن العفو عنها من قبل المجني عليه إذا كانت جناية على معين . 
3/ أنها حقوق واجبة لله تعالى ، وهو تعبير يرد في الإسلام ويراد به الحق العام الهادف إلى تحقيق المصلحة العامة للمجتمع . وجرائم الحدود هي : 

1/السرقة : تعريفها هي : أخذ مال الغير من موضع حفظه خفية بنية تملكه شروط السرقة الموجبة للحد. يشترط لتحقيق السرقة الموجبة للحد عدة شروط : 
1/ أن يكون الأخذ تاما وذلك بأن يخرجه السارق من حيازة المجني عليه ، ومن حرزه المعد لحفظه ، ويدخله في حيازته ( أي السارق ) 
2/ كون المال المسروق منقولا . 
3/ كون المال المسروق متقوما وذلك يتوفر بالأتي : 
أ/ أن لا يكون الشرع قد أهدر قيمته بأن حرم الانتفاع به كالخمر وغيرها من المحرمات . 
ب/ أن يكون من الأشياء التي يجعل الناس لها قيمة في تعاملهم ولا يتسامحون فيها عادة . فإذا وجدت تلك الشروط ولم توجد شبهة تدرأ الحد عن السارق وجب قطع يده من الرسغ لقوله تعالى : (( والسارق والسارقة فاقطعوا أيديهما )) 

2/الحرابة: وهي خروج فرد أو جماعة ذوي منعة إلى الطريق العام بغية منع سلوكه أو أخذ أموال سالكيه أو الاعتداء على أرواحهم ودليل عقوبتها قوله تعالى : (( إنما جزاء الذين يحاربون الله ورسوله ويسعون في الأرض فسادا أن يقتلوا أو يصلبوا تقطع أيديهم وأرجلهم من خلاف أو ينفوا من الأرض ذلك لهم خزي في الدنيا ولهم في الآخرة عذاب عظيم إلا الذين تابوا من قبل أن تقدروا عليهم فأعلموا أن الله غفور رحيم )) وقد نصت هذه الآية على عدة عقوبات لتعطي خيارات متعددة أمام مختلف الحالات فيعطى لكل حال الحكم الذي يناسبها . 
أما إذا تاب المحارب قبل أن يقع في يد السلطة وأقلع عن فعل الحرابة فإنه يسقط عنه حد الحرابة كما نصت على ذلك الآيات السابقة إلا أنه يطالب بحقوق الآخرين من مال أو نفس إن كان قد ارتكب جناية على نفس أو مال . 

3/الزنا : تعريفه : هو وطء الرجل المرأة التي لا تحل له ، وأي علاقة بين رجل وامرأة لا تشتمل على عنصر الوطء لا تعتبر زنا يوجب الحد .وتختلف عقوبة الزنا باختلاف الزناة فإن كان الزاني غير متزوج فعقوبته مائة جلدة لقوله تعالى : (( الزانية والزاني فاجلدوا كل واحد منهما مائة جلدة )) أما من سبق له أن تزوج فعقوبته الرجم حتى الموت ، وقد يثبت هذه العقوبة بأحاديث كثيرة . 
شروط هذه العقوبة : لتطبيق هذه العقوبة يجب توفر عدة شروط : 
1- شهادة أربعة عدول على حصول الفعل مع اليقين الكامل والتأكد التام مع اتفاقهم في كل تفاصيل الفعل ، وزمانه ومكانه ووضعه فإن لم يتفقوا على ذلك اعتبر إبلاغهم كاذب، وأوقع عليهم حد القذف بدلا من إيقاع حد الزنا على المتهم (( لو لا جآءو عليه بأربعة شهداء فإذ لم يأتوا بالشهداء فأولئك عند الله هم الكاذبون )) (( والذين يرمون المحصنات ثم لم يأتوا بأربعة شهداء فاجلدوهم ثمانين جلدة ولا تقبلوا لهم شهادة أبدا أولئك هم الفاسقون )) ومعلوم أن من زنا في موضع يراه فيه أربعة أشخاص رؤية تفصيلية فهو مجاهر بفعله مستخف بالدين وقيم المجتمع ومستخف بعلاقته مع زوجته ، ،وإذا كان مستخفا بذلك كله كان حقيقاً بهذه العقوبة الشديدة مع العلمم أن تاريخ المسلمين لم يشهد حداً- حسب علمنا –أقيم بشهادة شهود أربعة وإنما يقام هذا الحد في الغالب،برغبة الزاني تطهيراً لنفسه وتوبة عن الجرم الذي قارفه . 
2/عدم توفر شبهة تسقط الحد فإذا توفرت أية شبهة أو وجد أي مخرج للمتهم سقط عنه الحد . لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إدرأوا الحدود بالشبهات ) 
ملاحظات حول الزنا :هناك عدة أمور ينبغي التنبيه لها : 
1- أنه يندب لمن غلبته نفسه فسقط في الزنا أن يستر نفسه ولا يحدث بذلك ولا يعترف على نفسه به ببل يتوب إلى الله ويستغفره ويكفر عن فعله بالأعمال الصالحة ولا يقنط من رحمة الله لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من أتى من هذه القاذورات شيئا فليستتر بستر الله ) وقوله تعالى : (( والذين إذا فعلوا فاحشة أو ظلموا أنفسهم ذكروا الله فاستغفروا لذنبهم ومن يغفر الذنوب إلا الله ولم يصروا على ما فعلوا وهم يعلمون أولئك جزاؤهم مغفرة من ربهم وجنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار )) وقوله تعالى : (( قل يا عبادي الذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم لا تقنطوا من رحمة الله إن الله يغفر الذنوب جميعا )) 
2/ ينبغي كذلك لمن أطلع على مسلم يقترف شيئاً من ذلك أن يستره ولا يبلغ عنه ( من ستر مسلما ستره الله ) 
3/ جعل الإسلام للبيوت حصانة تامة فلا يجوز دخولها إلا بإذن أهلها كما حرم التجسس والتصنت عليها (( يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تدخلوا بيوتا غير بيوتكم حتى تستأنسوا وتسلموا على أهلها ذلكم خيرا لكم لعلكم تذكرون )) 
4/ أن الشخص إذا اعترف على نفسه فيجب التأكد الكامل من سلامة عقله ،وإدراكه وأن يكون ذلك بعيدا عن أي إكراه أو ضغط بل تعطى له الفرصة لعله يرجع عن إقراره ويلقن الرجوع عنه، فإذا رجع لم يقم عليه الحد ، وهذا ما فعله الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مع ماعز – الرجل الذي اعترف بالزنا في زمن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد أعرض عنه الرسول عدة مرات، وهو يكرر الاعتراف ويقول ( إني زنيت فطهرني ) والرسول يعرض عنه ويصرف وجهه ، ثم قال له ( لعلك قبلت ) ( لعلك شربت ) كل ذلك وهو مصر على الاعتراف. ثم لما أرادوا أن يقيموا عليه الحد أخبر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه هرب ونفى ما أعترف به فقال لهم : ( هلا تركتموه يتوب فيتوب الله عليه ) 
الحكمة في حد الزنا : بالنظر في العقوبات الإسلامية كلها يظهر تلازم أمرين فيها : 
أ- الأول كثرة الاحتياطات لصالح المتهم، وكثرة القيود على تطبيق العقوبة . 
ب- صرامة العقوبة وشدتها ، وهذا يضمن أمرين: 

الأمر الأول : حفظ الأمن العام وتقليل معدل الإجرام نظرا لصرامة العقوبة فالقاتل الذي يعلم أنه سيقتل والسارق الذي يعلم أنه ستقطع يده والمعتدي على العرض والأسرة الذي يعلم أنه سيرجم أو يجلد مائة سوط سيفكر في نتائج الجريمة قبل الإقدام عليها ، بينما إذا علم أنه سيحبس فقط لأشهر أو سنوات قد لا يبالي بالعقوبة وبالتالي لا يقلع عن الجرم . 

الأمر الثاني : صيانة حياة المتهم وإعطاؤه كل الضمانات بأن لا تطبق عليه العقوبة إلا بعد استنفاذ كل الأعذار والبحث عن السبل التي تدرأ عنه العقوبة . وإذا نظرنا إلى الزنا نجده ينطوي على نفس الميزة حيث تشدد في وسائل إثباته (أربعة عدول ) وكانت عقوبة حازمة . وإذا نظرنا إلى تطبيق هذه العقوبة نجد لها عدة حكم . 

1/حماية الأمن العام : حيث أن أهم أسباب القتل الاعتداء على الأعراض . وتطبيق الزنا يقلل من عمليات الاعتداء على الأعراض ، ومن ثم يقلل من عمليات القتل الناتج عنها وهذا ينعكس إيجابا على الأمن العام . 

2/حماية الأسرة : فالأسرة لها تقديرها الخاص في الإسلام ، ومن شأن فشو الزنا تدميرها والعصف بكيانها واضطراب العلاقة ببين أطرافها والعقوبة الصارمة للزنا من شأنها أن تقلل من جرائم الزنا، مما ينعكس إيجابا على الأسرة بشكل مزدوج فصاحب الأسرة الزاني تساهم العقوبة في ردعه من الزنا مما يعود على أسرته بالاستقرار، والأسرة المعتدى عليها كذلك ستستفيد من تقليل فرص الزنا بهذه العقوبة فيزاد استقرارها . 

4/حد القذف : وهو اتهام المحصن – وهو العفيف البري- بالزنا أو نفي نسبه من أبيه بمعنى آخر: هو اتهام بزناً لم تقم على إثباته بينة مقبولة شرعا وقد وردت عقوبة القذف في قوله تعالى : (( والذين يرمون المحصنات ثم لم يأتوا بأربعة شهداء فاجلدوهم ثمانين جلدة ولا تقبلوا لهم شهادة أبدا وألئك هم الفاسقون )) فقد حددت الآية عقوبتين للقاذف إحداهما جلده ثمانين جلدة ، والثانية عدم قبول شهادته إلا بعد توبته ، بالإضافة إلى العقوبة الأخروية إن لم يتب .وقد شرع حد القذف لحماية سمعة الأفراد أن تلوث أو تدنس من قبل مروجي الإشاعات الذين لا شغل لهم إلا نهش الأعراض . 
فمن أجل صيانة الأعراض جاء الإسلام بحلين متكاملين : 
أ‌- الأول : تحريكه لدوافع الإيمان ووازع الضمير حيث حرم الغيبة والتجسس والأخذ بالظن قال تعالى : (( يا أيها الذين آمنوا اجتنبوا كثيرا من الظن إن بعض الظن أثم ولا تجسسوا ولا يغتب بعضكم بعضا )) 
ب‌- أما الثاني : فهو تشريع عقوبة القذف فمن لم يردعه إيمانه وتقواه ردعته العقوبة . 

5-حد الخمر : من أهداف الإسلام الكبرى تحقيق مصالح الناس ودرء المفاسد عنهم ، ومن مقتضيات ذلك أنه (( ويحل لهم الطيبات ويحرم عليهم الخبائث )) وحفظ لهم نفوسهم وعقولهم وأموالهم وأعراضهم . ومن أحكامه التي تتجلى فيها كل تلك المقاصد تحريمه للخمر وتشريعه العقوبة لشاربها . ذلك أن الخمر تهدم تلك الكليات جميعا وهي :النفس والمال والعقل والعرض والدين وقد يتصور المرء لأول وهلة أن الخمر إنما تذهب العقل فقط وأن ضررها لا يتعدى ذلك . ولكن الحقيقة أنها تذهب الدين والنفس والمال والعقل والعرض ذلك أن معاقرتها تحصر شاربها في شهواته الدنيا دون أن يحمل فكرة عليا أو رسالة سامية وبذلك ينطفئ وجدانه ويتبلد إحساسه الديني فلا يفيق أبداً . 
كما أنها تفتك بالنفس وتؤدي إلى الأمراض القاتلة المستعصية إضافة إلى ما تستنزفه من ثروات خاصة وعامة. ولو نظرنا إلى ما تسببه من حوادث وغياب عن العمل ومصروفات وعلاج من الأمراض المتسببة عنها لوجدنها تكلف الدول الكثير. ثم هي قبل ذلك تجرد الإنسان من خاصيته التي بها يتميز وهي العقل ، حيث يلتحق بالبهائم وهو الذي سخر بطاقته العقلية التي وهبه الله ما في الكون لمصلحته ومنفعته . – ثم إنها تتسبب في توهين الروابط الاجتماعية بما ينتج عنها من عداوة وبغضاء جراء الأقوال والأفعال التي تصدر من شاربها تجاه الآخرين فتسبب كل تلك المفاسد والشرور لذا حرم الإسلام الخمر تحريما قاطعا. 
قال الله تعالى : (( يا أيها الذين آمنوا إنما الخمر والميسر والأنصاب والأزلام رجس من عمل الشيطان فاجتنبوه لعلكم تفلحون إنما يريد الشيطان أن يوقع بينكم العداوة والبغضاء في الخمر والميسر ويصدكم عن ذكر الله وعن الصلاة فهل أنتم منتهون )) ولما كانت الخمر تسبب كل هذه المفاسد والأضرار المادية والمعنوية فقد رتب الإسلام على شاربها عقوبة حدية . 

6/الردة : وهي أن يأتي المسلم بقول أو فعل مخرج عن الإسلام .وعقوبتها القتل. وقد وردتعقوبتها في السنة حيث ورد بشأنها عدة أحاديث منها : قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (من بدل دينه فاقتلوه ) إلا أن المرتد تعطى له الفرصة كي يتوب فإن كانت لديه شكوك أو شبهات أزيلت ووضح له الحق .فيستتاب مدة ثلاثة أيام . وقد جاء حد الردة علاجا لحالة ظهرت بالفعل في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهي الدخول الجماعي في الإسلام ثم الارتداد عنه بشكل جماعي وذلك من أجل التشكيك فيه وزلزلة إيمان أهله .وقد حكى القرآن تلك القصة (( وقالت طائفة من أهل الكتاب آمنوا بالذي أنزل على الذين آمنوا وجه النهار و اكفروا آخره لعلهم يرجعون )) فمن أجل أن لا تتخذ الردة وسيلة للتشكيك في الإسلام شرع حد الردة . 

ثانيا : القصاص : 
وهو النوع الثاني من أنواع العقوبات في الإسلام والمقصود به ( أن يفعل بالجاني مثل ما فعل بالمجني عليه فإن قتله قتل وإن قطع منه عضوا أو جرحه فعل به مثل ذلك إن أمكن ما يؤد إلى وفاة الجاني والنظر في ذلك يرجع إلى أهل الاختصاص . 
-أهم قواعد القصاص : وللقصاص عدة قواعد من أهمها : 
1- أن القصاص لا يستحق إلا في القتل العمد أو الجرح العمد أما الخطأ فلا يستحق فيه القصاص .قال الله تعالى : ((يا أيها الذين آمنوا كتب عليكم القصاص في القتلى )) وقال تعالى : ((والجروح قصاص )) 
2- أن جرائم الاعتداء على الأشخاص قد جعل الإسلام لإرادة المجني عليه أو أوليائه دورا أساسيا في منع وقوع العقاب على الجاني حيث قرر جواز العفو وأنه من حق المجني عليه بل ندبه إلى ذلك وأجزل له الثواب في الآخرة (( فمن تصدق به فهو كفارة له )) فله أن يعفو عنه إلى الدية أو مطلقا من غير عوض دنيوي .قال الله تعالى : ((وأن تعفوا أقرب للتقوى )) 
3- أن توقيع العقاب وتنفيذه تتولاه السلطة العامة،ولا يتولاه أولياء الدم . 

الحكمة من القصاص : بالنظر في العقوبات الإسلامية عامة والقصاص على وجه الخصوص نجد أنها تتسم بسمتين متكاملتين . 
الأولى : صرامة هذه العقوبات وشدتها ، وذلك للردع عن الجريمة ، ومحاصرتها بصرامة . 
الثانية : التشديد في وسائل إثبات هذه الجرائم وبالتالي التقليل من فرص تنفيذ هذه العقوبات ، وحماية المتهمين بها وفي هذا السياق يأتي مبدأ درء الجرائم بالشبهات وتفسير أي شبهة في صالح المتهم ، وفتح باب التوبة واعتبارها مسقطة للحد في بعض الحدود ( كالحرابة ) وجواز العفو كما في القصاص ، بل الندب إليه والحث عليه . 
ويأتي التكامل بين هذين العنصرين من حيث أنه يجمع بين محاصرة الإجرام وحماية المجتمع منه وصيانته حق الفرد المتهم وعدم أخذه بالظن والتهمة وكفل له أفضل الضمانات لعدالة الحكم عليه وإنفاذه من العقوبة ما أمكن .وبذلك يمتنع الناس – أو معظمهم على الأقل – عن هذه الجرائم لصرامة العقوبة – ولا تنفذ هذه العقوبات عمليا إلا في النادر وبذلك يتحقق الأمن العام ، وتصان حرمات الأفراد على حد السواء . 

ثالثا : التعزير : 
وهو عقوبة غير مقدرة تجب حقا لله أو لآدمي في كل معصية ( جريمة ) ليس فيها حد ولا كفارة . والتعزير هو أوسع أنواع العقوبات ، ذلك أن الجرائم التي حددت عقوبتها قليلة العدد أما ما عدى تلك الجرائم - جرائم الحدود والقصاص فهو داخل ضمن نطاق التعزيرات . والتعزيرات تمثل الجانب المرن من العقوبات بحيث يلائم الظروف المختلفة للمجتمع بما يحقق المصلحة العامة ويصلح المجرم ويكف شره. 
وقد عرف الفقه الإسلامي أنواعا مختلفة من التعزيرات تتدرج من الوعظ والتوبيخ لتصل إلى الجلد مرورا بالعقوبات المالية والسجن وهذه التعزيرات متروكة للاجتهاد ضمن القواعد العامة للشريعة الإسلامية والمقاصد الكلية للإسلام بما يوازن بين حق المجتمع في الحماية من الإجرام وحق الفرد في تحصين حرياته ورعاية حرماته .

----------


## حسن ريان

مشكوووووووووووووووووور

----------

